# Southern Variabilis raising tads in tank



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with letting southern variabilis try to to raise tads on their own in tank?

I have 8 right now in a tank and they are constantly calling and I see them pairing off and mating on a weekly basis, but I haven't seen any froglets emerge yet. They've only been in there about 3 months so this isn't wildly surprising but I'm wondering a couple things.

First, to be clear I'm not hugely picky about their success with breeding. If they do, great, if not I'm fine with that too. But I am concerned that if tads are dying in the brom cups that there may be nitrogen/ammonia buildup from the rotting material. Is that a concern? I flush the broms every other week or so.

Second, Is there any downside to the frogs to letting them raise tads in the tank?

I've seen them transporting tads, and I've seen lots of eggs all over the place... I just want to make sure that my hands off style is not going to put anything in jeopardy.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

They are horrible parents, you may get lucky with one feeding off fruit flies that drown but I don't believe the parents feed.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

I concur, they aren't the best of parents. I've started to pull the tads as soon as they place them in film canisters.


----------

